# Empfehlung für Drucker

## Erdie

Man könnte ja überall fragen, aber so richtiges Vertrauen habe ich eigentlich nur in der Gentoo Community  :Wink:  Ich möchte mir einen Farblaser wenns geht mit Scanner zulegen. Die Anfoderungen sollten klar sein: Linux Kompatibilität, Netzwerk über Kabel reicht, Wlan nicht unbedingt nötig. Farbe ist auch Luxus, wollte ich mir aber mal gönnen wenn schon was neues. Tintenstahler habe ich entgültig satt. HP wollte ich möglichst vermeiden, es sei denn, triftige Gründe sprechen dagegen. Hab mal hier und da was von Brother gelesen aber vielleicht kann ja einer was aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.

Der Drucker darf schon etwas kosten, wenn man dafür nicht beim Wechsel der Patronen 2x gekauft hat. Ich hasse dieses Geschäftskonzept.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab leider keinen Laserdrucker. Weil mir das mit den Treibern damals zu kompliziert war, nutzte ich die Drucker auch nie zum scannen.

Bei Titendruckern muss man halt regelmäßig drucken damit die Tinte nicht eintrocknet. Fotos drucke ich auch keine mehr, wenn dann erledige ich das im Drogeriemarkt und so einer Fotobox. Die drucken es auf gutes Papier, mit guter Technik für wenige Euros, machen Collagen oder ganze Fotobücher. Für Poster gibt es Dienste im Internet oder man fragt einfach in einer Druckerrei vor Ort. Mit Tinte drucken ist aber generell sehr günstig. Damals hatte ich einen billigen Canon wo der Resttintentank voll war und da hab ich mir dann keinen Canon mehr gekauft.

Bin mit dem Brother-Drucker und auch der Treiber-Situation von Brother sehr zu Frieden. Ich hab den bestimmt schon über 10 Jahre und noch nie war etwas dran. Ein anderer Brother-Drucker hat bei mir aber ein Farb-Problem und druckt eine Farbe nicht mehr vernünftig. Da bin ich aber nicht sicher ob ein Familienmitglied die Tinten-Kartusche nicht ordentlich eingesetzt hatte und so den Druckkopf oder die Tintenzuleitung beschädigt/Verklebt oder es Probleme mit billiger Farbe war.

Wenn es dir nur um Fotos geht und du nicht viele drucken musst, ich würde die vielleicht nur drucken lassen. Die Anschaffungskosten lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach immer weniger. Aber das kann schon ein Spezialfall sein. Gefühlt werden Drucker auch immer mehr zum "Faxgerät". Immer mehr wird digitalisiert und ich sehe es schon kommen das bald alle Rechnungen und Lieferscheine ausschließlich digital sein werden.

----------

## mike155

Hallo Erdie,

ich habe folgende Geräte:

Laserdrucker Brother HL-L6400DW

Scanner Fujitsu ScnaSnap iX 500

Auf den ersten Blick ist das nicht das, wonach Du gefragt hast. Ich würde Dir aber trotzdem empfehlen, Dir die beiden Geräte anzuschauen:

Alle Leute, die ich kenne und die sich einen Farb-Laserdrucker gekauft haben, waren enttäuscht. Farbigen Text braucht man eher selten. Und die Qualität von ausgedruckten Photos ist bei Farb-Laserdruckern eher schlecht. Außerdem haben Farb-Laserdrucker eine Menge Teile, die kaputt gehen können. Die Toner-Kartuschen sind kleiner als bei s/w Laserdruckern und müssen deshalb häufiger ausgetauscht werden -> Folgekosten. Bei mir ist es so: Farbausdrucke brauche ich 2- 3 Mal im Jahr - und dann in der bestmöglichen Qualität. Dann gehe ich zu einem dm-Markt mit Kodak-Druckern - und die liefern deutlich bessere Ausdrucke, als alle gewöhnlichen Tinten- oder Farblaserdrucker. 

Meines Erachtens sollte ein Laserdrucker folgende Features haben: eine Postscript/PDF-Interpreter, eine Duplex-Einheit, einen Netzwerk-Anchluss und ein hervorragendes Druckbild. Der Brother HL-L6400DW hat das alles. Er ließ sich problemlos unter CUPS installieren und läuft auch mit meinen Windows- und Linux-Maschinen einwandfrei.

Vor 15 Jahren war ich Fan von Multifunktionsdruckern. Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass Einzelgeräte eine viele besser Qualität liefern. Zuerst habe ich gedacht: gut, die ersten Seriengeräte haben halt noch Macken - aber das wurde nie besser. Die Hersteller bauen in die MuFu-Geräte nicht das Beste, sondern eher das Schlechteste von Einzelgeräten ein... Also, ich kaufe keine MuFu-Geräte mehr - zumindest so lange nicht, bis sie ordentliche Qualität liefern.

Was möchtest Du scannen? Bilder? Oder Dokumente, Bücher, Zeitschriften, usw.? Bei Scannern gibt es zwei Kategorien: Scanner für Photos und Dokumentenscanner. Bis vor 5 Jahren hatte ich nur Photo-Scanner. Die sind gut zum Scannen von Einzel-Photos oder einzelnen Seiten. Allerdings hatte ich irgendwann alle alten Photos eingescannt und mein Bedarf hat sich mehr in Richtung Dokumente, Bücher, Zeitschriften usw. verlagert. Ich habe das zuerst mit meinem Photo-Scanner probiert: sehr zeitaufwändig und bescheidene Ergebnisse! Dann habe ich den Tipp "Dokumenten-Scanner" bekommen. Ich konnte es nicht glauben, um wie viel einfacher das Scannen von Dokumenten war - und wie viel besser die Ergebnisse waren! Der ix500 beispielsweise scannt 30 DIN A4 Blätter (Vorder- und Rückseite) pro Minute, richtet schief eingezogene Seiten automatisch aus, hat eine Ultraschall-Doppeleinzugserkennung, und, und und. Ich würde nie wieder einen Nicht-Dokumentenscanner kaufen. Der einzige Nachteil: der ix500 läuft nicht unter Linux - man braucht einen Windows- oder Mac-Rechner...

Mike

----------

## Erdie

Fotos möchte ich nicht drucken. Eher Dokumente, Anflugpläne (mach grad eine Pilotenlizenz) usw. Bei den Anflugplänen ist es doof, wenn der SW sind weil man dann den Wald nicht mehr erkennen kann, der grün schraffiert ist und das ist wichtig zum orientieren. Momentan muß ich in der Firma drucken, was auch seitens der Firma legitim ist, aber es nervt und ist umständlich. Da die Menge, die ich drucke, eher gering ist, möchte ich einen Laser, der auch noch gut funktioniert, wenn er mal ne Weile rumgestanden hat.

Aber Farbe ist trotzdem nicht so wichtig wenn das mit Nachteilen verbunden ist. Dann druck ich eben extern wenn Farbe wirklich mal nötig ist. Das wäre so ein "nice to have".

Scannen muß ich häufiger Dokumente, wenn z. B der Flugverein eine Kopie meines Medical braucht. Solche Fälle treten häufiger auf. Das Scanner ist so eine Art Fax Ersatz. Da hat es der HP Mulltifunktions Tintenstrahler eigentlich gut getan, bis er die Geist aufgegeben hab. Nur waren die Patronen bei dem so gut wie immer leer und es hat ein Vermögen gekostet. So einen Müll möchte ich nicht nochmal. Und dann noch der Skandal mit den Treibern, der nachträglich Nachfüllpatronen invalidiert hat. Wer möchte sowas unterstützen?

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nur waren die Patronen bei dem so gut wie immer leer und es hat ein Vermögen gekostet. So einen Müll möchte ich nicht nochmal. Und dann noch der Skandal mit den Treibern, der nachträglich Nachfüllpatronen invalidiert hat. Wer möchte sowas unterstützen?

 

Die Validierung und auch das Auslesen der Anzahl der gedruckten Blätter erfolgt oft über einen Chip, der an den Toner angebracht ist. Das wird perfiderweise aber über die Firmware geregelt. Deswegen liest man auch häufig bei den Anbietern von nichtoriginalen Tonern auf Ebay, dass die Firmware der Drucker nicht aktualisiert werden darf. 

Ich hab seit 2010 einen Samsung CLP-315w. Ist ein Farblaser mit einem damals unschlagbaren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Es funktionieren auch alternative Tonerkassetten. Farbe klappt ganz gut, fotoecht sind die Ausdrucke aber nicht. Das Ding hat zwei große Probleme:

Die Kassetten sind relativ schnell leer.

Es gibt einen offiziellen Treiber von Samsung allerdings nur für x86. Und dann gibt's noch den Splix-Treiber. Der originale Treiber installiert noch eine GUI, die dann nach jedem Druckeraufruf erscheint. Das Ding ist Mist, da dadurch das Drucken von Kommandozeile nicht mehr klappt. Allerdings funktioniert nur so die Umschaltung zwischen Schwarz-Weiß und Farbe vernünftig. Das Splix-Treiber ist ok, die Ergebnisse sehen aber optisch anders aus als beim Originaltreiber.

Das große Problem dabei ist, dass die Treiber Postscript in die Samsung Printing Language übersetzen. Ich wollte mal meine NAS als Druckserver etablieren, um mir Updateprobleme bei den angebundenen Rechnern zu ersparen. Aber den Unified Driver krieg ich da nicht zum Laufen (kein ARM) und die Splix-Treiber brauchen für die Konvertierung für einen Druckauftrag ca. 20 Minuten. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: 

Achte beim Drucker darauf, dass der nativ ohne Binary-Treiber vom Hersteller zu 100% von Cups unterstützt wird. Das kannst du herausfinden.

Über Ebay findest du relativ einfach heraus, ob der Drucker alternative Toner akzeptiert. 

Und über den Druckerchannel kannst du zur gewünschten Konfiguration mit der Anzeige der Kosten/Seite einen Drucker suchen lassen.

Eigene bisherige Erfahrungen: 

Für meinen Vater hatte ich nach diversen Empfehlungen einen Brother HL-2135w besorgt. Den Treiber stellt Brother zur Verfügung. Blöderweise hat's den Treiber nach irgendeinem Systemupdate auch zerschossen. Ich musste dann das gesamte Cups deinstallieren und sämtliche Treiberüberreste aus dem Dateisystem /usr/local/lib und /etc löschen, um den Drucker wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen. Hat mich einige Stunden Arbeit gekostet. Deswegen s.o. native Unterstützung durch Cups.

Meine Schwägerin hat irgendeinen billigen Multifunktionstintenkleckser. Da hatte ich schon meine Bedenken. Aber das Ding lief problemlos mit hplip. 

Auf Arbeit hatten wir einen Ricoh-Kopierer, der auch über einen Binary-Treiber betrieben wurde. Das Druckbild sah unter Linux matschig aus und war nicht mit dem aus Windows vergleichbar.

Scanner: 

Ich hab einen Canon Lide 200, den ich mir vor einigen Jahren bei Ebay für 25€ ersteigert hab. Ich hatte den auch im Vorfeld ausgesucht, da der zu 100% von Sane unterstützt wird. Auch da würde ich vorher in der Datenbank suchen. Leider ist der Lide relativ lahm.

Vermutlich würde ich beim nächsten Kauf auch eher auf ein Multifunktionsgerät gehen. Mittlerweile sind die Dinger mit Farblaser zumindest bezahlbar.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich hab seit 2010 einen Samsung CLP-315w. Ist ein Farblaser mit einem damals unschlagbaren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Es funktionieren auch alternative Tonerkassetten. Farbe klappt ganz gut, fotoecht sind die Ausdrucke aber nicht. Das Ding hat zwei große Probleme:
> 
> [list][*]Die Kassetten sind relativ schnell leer.
> 
> [*]Es gibt einen offiziellen Treiber von Samsung allerdings nur für x86. Und dann gibt's noch den Splix-Treiber. 

 

Laut der openprinting seite wird nicht der splix vorgeschlagen sondern foo2qpdl.

http://www.openprinting.org/driver/foo2qpdl.

Ich selbst hab die CLP-300N Variante von Samsung. Und dafür verwende ich den foo2qpdl (http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/) Treiber. Der funktioniert recht gut.

Habe den von hand installiert.

Hatte auch testweise den splix mal in Verwendung, der funktionierte aber nicht so gut.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich habe hier seit Jahren einen Toshiba e-studio 222CS und bin zufrieden. Das Teil ist recht alt, keine Ahnung was es da neueres gibt. Es kann farbig und s/w, kann auch duplex und man kann auch beim scannen Profile hinterlegen, macht sich richtig gut. Angeschlossen ist er über das Netzwerk, konfiguriert via cups.

----------

## Erdie

Ich liebäugle momentan mit dem Lexmark CS410dn. Für denn Fall, dass jemand von schlechten Erfahrungen berichten kann ..

Der Drucker scheint eine vernünftiger Kompromiss zwischen Druckkosten und Gerätepreis zu sein und er kann postscript. Mein Anzahl Ausdrucke wird eher gering sein, wenn die Kinder nicht plötzlich allzu begeistert von dem Ding sein. Bei Farbe besteht hier allerdings die Gefahr  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Hehe, kaum ist der Drucker da, kommen auch schon die ersten Probleme. Der Drucker druckt gut, aber nur nicht über Okular. alle anderen Applikationen funktionieren z. B Gimp, Libreoffice nur Okular spukt nichts auf.

Es gibt mannigfaltige Lösungen im Netz zu dem woh nicht unbekannten Problem aber keines funktioniert bei mir. Ausgerechnet Okular, ich drucke häufig PDFs, da muß ich mir erstmal einen Workaround überlegen.

----------

## Erdie

Hat sich erledigt. Wenn man das ppd File von openprinting nimmt, passiert das was ich beschrieben habe. Nimmt man das Overlay "printer-drivers" funktioniert es.

----------

## firefly

Vermutlich waren dir reinen PPDs nicht ausreichend um pdfs drucken zu können. Oder die PPDs von openprinting waren nicht optmimal für deinen drucker eingstellt.

Bei sowas sollte eigendlich im log von cups (wenn logging entsprechend konfiguriert) fehlermeldungen auftauchen.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich habe einen Brother 3040CN (Farblaserdrucker) ohne Duplex.

Hat LAN und kann daher von jedem Rechner aus angesteuert werden.

Druckt unter Win und Linux ohne Probleme.

Es gibt Dritt-Anbieter Toner und außerdem kann der Seitenzähler mit einer Tastenkombination zurückgesetzt werden (dann kann man mit einer als "leer" angesehenen Tonerkasette weiter drucken).

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich habe aktuell zwei Laserdrucker - einen Kyocera C5150DN Farblaser (vor 3 Jahren für etwa 250 Euro) und einen SW-Laser Brother HL-2075n (vor Ewigkeiten für unter 100 Euro). Insbesondere der Brother hat sehr günstige Druckkosten und akzeptiert Dritthersteller-Toner ohne Probleme. 

Mit beiden Herstellern habe ich extrem gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber auch insgesamt habe ich unter Linux noch jeden Laserdrucker mit Netzwerkport zum laufen bekommen.

Um Tintendrucker, Lexmark und Multifunktionsgeräte mache ich aber einen großen Bogen. Wenn Freunde und Bekannte einen Drucker brauchen, greife ich praktisch immer zu Laserdruckern von Brother.

Als Scanner nutze ich einen Brother DS-920DW und einen Kodak Alaris S2050. Ebenfalls beide ohne Probleme unter Linux zu nutzen.

MfG

Hilefoks

----------

## Erdie

Die Info kommt jetzt leider zu spät. Ich bin mit dem Lexmark nicht ganz glücklich wegen der hohen Tonerkosten aber ich brauchte dringend einen Drucker und bei Brother bin ich im Netz nicht fündig geworden im Hinblick auf Sicherheit, dass es mit Linux klappt. Zu Basteln fehlt mir die Zeit und Geduld. Evtl were ich die Patronen leerdrucken und den Drucker dann wegschmeissen, da Ersatztoner doppelt soviel kostet wie der Drucker. So wird eben der Umweltschutz gefördert. Aber statt diesen Wahnsinn zu unterbinden konzentriert sich die EU lieber darauf, Strohhalme zu verbieten.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Ausgerechnet Okular, ich drucke häufig PDFs, da muß ich mir erstmal einen Workaround überlegen.

 

Schau Dir mal qpdfview an - das nutze ich meistens zum Anzeigen und Drucken von PDFs.

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ausgerechnet Okular, ich drucke häufig PDFs, da muß ich mir erstmal einen Workaround überlegen. 
> 
> Schau Dir mal qpdfview an - das nutze ich meistens zum Anzeigen und Drucken von PDFs.

 

Es funzt ja jetzt. Keine Probleme mehr. Druckbild ist auch super. Nur eben etwas teuer aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Bezüglich Brother Linux Treiber:

zum Beispiel HL 3040 CN

https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=de&lang=de&prod=hl3040cn_all&os=127&flang=English

----------

## l3u

Ich hab selber drei Brother-Laserdrucker laufen, zwei davon Netzwerkfähig. Alle super. Die bieten zumindest selber Linux-Treiber an … waren teilweise bissl knifflig zu installieren, aber geklappt hat es noch jedes Mal, dass ich mir selber ein ebuild dafür gebaut habe. Sogar Scannen übers Netzwerk läuft.

----------

## musv

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Bezüglich Brother Linux Treiber:
> 
> zum Beispiel HL 3040 CN
> 
> https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=de&lang=de&prod=hl3040cn_all&os=127&flang=English

 

Siehe oben mein Posting. 

Wenn der Treiber nur aus einer PPD besteht, ist das kein Problem. Ist da aber noch ein Wrapper dazwischengeschaltet, dann kann das mit der Zeit eklig werden. Deswegen wäre ich auch mit Brother-Druckern vorsichtig. Es gibt viele, die nativ von Cups unterstützt werden. Aber der von mir o.g. HL-2135w artete in Gefrickel aus.

Auch eklig ist, wenn manche Drucker nur ein WLAN-Interface haben. Auch da hab ich mit dem HL-2135 ewig gebraucht, bis der sich mal mit der Fritzbox verstanden hat. "Irgendwann" nach 2 Stunden und dem 20. WPS-Versuch ging's dann mal.

----------

## Erdie

Ein Hauptargument für den Lexmark Drucker war trotz hoher Tonerkosten die Tatsache, dass er eine Postscript Drucker ist. In Linuxprinting.org wird er als "perfect" aufgelistet. Das hatte für mich Priorität. Ich wollte keinen Stress.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wenn man auf der Treiberseite für den Drucker nachsieht, dann wird oft ein Linux Treiber angezeigt.

----------

## Erdie

Frohe Weihnachten,

oh mann, cool, ich bin jetzt "Advocate". Was bedeutet das jetzt? Darf ich jetzt keine dummen Fragen mehr stellen sondern nur noch welche beantworten?

Yeah, hiermit ist offiziell bewiesen wie man durch Unwissenheit Karriere machen kann. Das Gentoo Forum ist wie im richtigen Leben!

----------

